# Take Your Mind Off Your Wait Today



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

Nice little distraction taking place down in Florida today. Promises to be a great show no matter what.

Dan


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I mentioned the launch to my coworker/office neighbor last week and her reply was, "I've heard of SpaceX, but don't know what they do." I then explained they launch satellites for telecom/government customers (or roadsters) and re-supply the ISS, land the boosters for re-use, the scale of FH and the BFR, and eventually Mars. She looked at me like I was trying to trick her into believing a fantasy.


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> I mentioned the launch to my coworker/office neighbor last week and her reply was, "I've heard of SpaceX, but don't know what they do." I then explained they launch satellites for telecom/government customers (or roadsters) and re-supply the ISS, land the boosters for re-use, the scale of FH and the BFR, and eventually Mars. She looked at me like I was trying to trick her into believing a fantasy.


Yeah, well I guess for the vast majority of people what SpaceX does is a fantasy. Show them one autonomous landing of a booster and they swear it must be fake. The level of ignorance with many is pretty astounding!

Dan


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

Dan Detweiler said:


> Yeah, well I guess for the vast majority of people what SpaceX does is a fantasy. Show them one autonomous landing of a booster and they swear it must be fake. The level of ignorance with many is pretty astounding!
> 
> Dan


Indeed. I've seen people keep saying the landings are fake and it is astounding that they believe that. I guess it is the same line of thinking that believes the US moon landing is fake. I am looking forward to the launch today.


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

Quicksilver said:


> Indeed. I've seen people keep saying the landings are fake and it is astounding that they believe that. I guess it is the same line of thinking that believes the US moon landing is fake. I am looking forward to the launch today.


Flat-earthers

Dan


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

Launch has been pushed back to 2:20 due to upper level wind shear. Still well within the 4 hour launch window.

Dan


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Dan Detweiler said:


> Flat-earthers
> 
> Dan


Flat Earthers are a widely misunderstood group.

People generally think they are a group that wants to expose the fact that the earth is really flat and show how smart they are.

In fact, their primary reason for being is that there are people who are Desperate for Attention. So trying to talk a Flat Earther out of it or insulting them has the exact opposite effect of what you'd intend. Once you appreciate that they WANT you to argue with them and engage, you'll understand the appeal to them.

It's also often the reason young children misbehave. Attention is attention.


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

John said:


> Flat Earthers are a widely misunderstood group.
> 
> People generally think they are a group that wants to expose the fact that the earth is really flat and show how smart they are.
> 
> ...


Completely agree.

Dan


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> She looked at me like I was trying to trick her into believing a fantasy.


Oh dear... 

We need a facepalm emoji on here!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Maevra said:


> Oh dear...
> 
> We need a facepalm emoji on here!


How's this one, :tmi:??


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> I mentioned the launch to my coworker/office neighbor last week and her reply was, "I've heard of SpaceX, but don't know what they do." (...)


_It could have been worse_... she could have said: 'aren't these the new guys who opened up the largest storage warehouse in the entire Lower 48?!' 
Or, as in the case of this _real life _anecdote which happened to my best friend when he was still working for ExxonMobil, attended a reception at the German embassy in Brussels (maybe 7-10 years ago)... People exchange on where they work, and this guy, hearing about my friend's employer, pulls out this old mid-eighties yuge portable phone (one of the first ever) out of his jacket pocket and asks my friend if he could get him one of our new cells... 

Just killing time here as we wait for the launch; Elon just tweeted last updated time of 3:45 pm EST.


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

What an amazing distraction it was!

Dan


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Dan Detweiler said:


> What an amazing distraction it was!
> 
> Dan


Ok. That was great and fun...

Where is my invite again..?


----------

